# Offer letter signed but changed mind



## sabs2019 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi new member here..
Would I be able to cancel an offer wherein I signed but no documents have been provided yet to my employer for VIsa processing..offer states start date is Jan 2 which is tomorrow and I was asked to bring passport copy,pics and other documents needed..
An offer I was waiting for called up today and as the ofc will be so much neares the place where I am staying it will be more beneficial for me..
Hope someone can help..
Thanks everyone..


----------



## yourfriend2009 (Jan 9, 2019)

sabs2019 said:


> Hi new member here..
> Would I be able to cancel an offer wherein I signed but no documents have been provided yet to my employer for VIsa processing..offer states start date is Jan 2 which is tomorrow and I was asked to bring passport copy,pics and other documents needed..
> An offer I was waiting for called up today and as the ofc will be so much neares the place where I am staying it will be more beneficial for me..
> Hope someone can help..
> Thanks everyone..


In usual cases, the Employer starts the visa/entry permit procedure as soon as you sign the offer letter. Please check if they have started the procedure.. otherwise, its fine. you may request them to cancel the offer. try to have an amicable settlement otherwise things could go bad..

Satish


----------



## sabs2019 (Dec 31, 2018)

is that possible even if I have not given any documents yet?as they wanted me to go back after 2 days and bring the needed documents..They did not even give me a copy of the offer letter at all..


----------



## sabs2019 (Dec 31, 2018)

yourfriend2009 said:


> sabs2019 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi new member here..
> ...


is that possible even if I have not given any documents yet?as they wanted me to go back after 2 days and bring the needed documents..They did not even give me a copy of the offer letter at all..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

sabs2019 said:


> is that possible even if I have not given any documents yet?as they wanted me to go back after 2 days and bring the needed documents..They did not even give me a copy of the offer letter at all..


If you didn't give them any documents they could not have started a visa process so you are fine.


----------



## sabs2019 (Dec 31, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> sabs2019 said:
> 
> 
> > is that possible even if I have not given any documents yet?as they wanted me to go back after 2 days and bring the needed documents..They did not even give me a copy of the offer letter at all..
> ...


Thank you for the confirmation..Have a great day!!


----------



## shamsstar3 (Jan 16, 2019)

I think that letter is just conditional offer letter since you still not submitting any document required for them to procedd further. Correct me if I am wrong. You may try email them properly to withdraw the offer.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

No obligations whatsoever. Just apologize.


----------

